# Gehäuselüfter an Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard anschließen???



## Chrische90 (29. September 2017)

*Gehäuselüfter an Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard anschließen???*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir demnächst mein PC neu zusammenstellen, welcher mit 3 Gehäuselüftern laufen soll. Dafür möchte ich mir folgendes Gehäuse & Mainboard holen: Fractal Design Define R5 & ASUS Prime B350-Plus
Bei dem Gehäuse kann man laut Tests bis zu 3 Gehäuselüfter über die integrierte Lüftersteuerung anschließen. 
Bei dem Mainboard kann man angeblich aber nur 2 Gehäuselüfter anschließen.

Frage deshalb: 
Schließe ich die Gehäuselüfter an der Lüftersteuerung direkt an und kann somit alle 3 Lüfter nutzen oder müssen die Lüfter an das Mainboard angeschlossen werden und ich kann dadurch nur zwei Lüfter nutzen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

VG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard anschließen???*

Herzlichwillkommen im Forum.

Das ist einzig Deine Entscheidung, es hängt aber auch von den Lüftern und dem Mainboard ab.
Schließt Du sie am Gehäuse an, laufen sie stabil mit der Eingestellten Spannung, 5,7 oder 12V

Die beiden Lüfter des R5 (PCGH-Variante 3 Lüfter) sind spannungsgeregelt, also 3-PIN Lüfter.
Sie sind sehr gut und haben einen weiten Drehzahlbereich, wweit unter 5V. Meine laufen mit
knapp 4V und 300U/min im idle üder das Mainboard.

Der Vorteil einer Regelung über das Mainboard ist, dass sie automatisch ihre Drehzahl erhöhen.
Dafür hat man ständig unterschiedliche Geräuschkulissen und je nach Mainboard und eingestellter
Kennlinie kann es laut werden, wenn man nicht manuell die Lüfterkurve anpasst. Da heißt es, 
einfach ausprobieren.

An Dein Mainboard kannst Du mit Y-Adapter an einen Anschluss auch problemlos alle drei Lüfter
des Gehäuses anschließen. Der Mainboardanschluss erlaut 12W, Lüfter des R5 ziehen 1W.


----------



## Chrische90 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard anschließen???*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  
Dann kann ich die Kombination mir ja entspannt holen.

Die PCGH-Variante ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, aber klingt sehr verlockend, durch die geschehenen Umbauten. 
Jetzt bin ich im Zwiespalt, ob ich das Gehäuse in weiß kaufe oder die PCGH-Variante in schwarz.  

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard anschließen???*



Chrische90 schrieb:


> Die PCGH-Variante ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen,


Ich habe mir das hier mal genauer angeschaut
[Lesertest] Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition

Wenn Du sehr potente Hardware mit sehr viel Abwärme verbauen willst, kann das normale durch mehr zu installierende Lüfter leiser werden.


----------



## 0ssi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter an Lüftersteuerung vom Gehäuse oder am Mainboard anschließen???*

Gehäuselüfter gehören eigentlich immer auf das Mainboard also zumindest wenn das eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung hat was ja bei modernen Modellen fast immer der Fall ist
denn damit werden die Lüfter passend zur Temperatur geregelt. Bei CPU und GPU Lüftern ist das selbstverständlich also sollte es auch bei den Gehäuselüftern so geregelt sein.


----------

